# Heat Trivia



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok I will be asking questions. SOme will be easy some wil lbe hard. Points are going to be differnet for each question.

#1 - 15 points
What was the Final score for game 7 in teh semi Finals?

Money to donate: (it isnt working now) Winner gets exttra 50!
RoyWilliams: 50
GO DJ!: 45
Shaq_Diesel: 40
Heated: 15
Charlotte_______ : 10
Hirshman: 10


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Heat*

82-88 that sure was tough! :dead:

Wait a second, trick question? There was no game 7 of the semifinals. :laugh:


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Heat*



Heated said:


> 82-88 that sure was tough! :dead:
> 
> Wait a second, trick question? There was no game 7 of the semifinals. :laugh:


Correct and well it wa sonly 15 points

Next Question

What is my 2nd fav player? 10 points
A. Kobe
B. Shaq
C. Tmac
D. Bron
E. Truebluefans brother


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Heat*

Im gonna go with......E

Nah ill say C. T-mac


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Heat*



Charlotte_______ said:



> Im gonna go with......E
> 
> Nah ill say C. T-mac


Correct! 10 points

Next question

What is my forum called? (any members on it can't answear) 25 pts


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Heat*



bkbballer16 said:


> Correct! 10 points
> 
> Next question
> 
> What is my forum called? (any members on it can't answear) 25 pts


Frontier Sports? I googled your name in hope to get it :biggrin:


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Heat*



Go DJ! said:


> Frontier Sports? I googled your name in hope to get it :biggrin:


nope. cnat guess until afrter sum1 else does. I wil lgive a hint then.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Heat*

The Capitol of Sports


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Heat*

nope. It is an all bball forum. and what is nyc?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Heat*




bkbballer16 said:


> nope. It is an all bball forum. and what is nyc?


No idea what the forum is then, i clicked your homepage and thats what came up. Im stumped.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Heat*



bkbballer16 said:


> nope. It is an all bball forum. and what is nyc?


In terms of ball....

Basketball Mecca


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Heat*



Go DJ! said:


> In terms of ball....
> 
> Basketball Mecca


It is now 40 points!

ANother term for absketball What it new york _____


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Heat*

big apple?
Mecca of Basketball?


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Heat*

Basketball = h _ _ _ s
New York _ i _ _


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Heat*



bkbballer16 said:


> Basketball = h _ _ _ s
> New York _ i _ _


 HOOPS CITY


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Heat*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> HOOPS CITY


CORRECT!!

Next question is searching for 20 points!

Which player(on lakers) weighs 254 and is 6-9


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Heat*



bkbballer16 said:


> CORRECT!!
> 
> Next question is searching for 20 points!
> 
> Which player(on lakers) weighs 254 and is 6-9


Brain Grant


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Heat*



RoyWilliams said:


> Brain Grant


ANd you are correct

For 10 points.
Name a team who didnt make it to teh paloffs this year.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Heat*



bkbballer16 said:


> ANd you are correct
> 
> For 10 points.
> Name a team who didnt make it to teh paloffs this year.


LAKERS!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Correct

15 points. How many members did the site have when I posted this?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

14,360


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

can we make the questions a little bit more....Heat related?


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Sure. 

The first 2 series how many games did Heat win. 

5 pts


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

7 games


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The Future7 said:


> 7 games


 4+4=8


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 4+4=8


correct

hmm next question. which palyer on the heat is on my background.25 pts


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Both are wrong. I had wade a week ago. but found another really cool one.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Zo


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

nope.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Udonis


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Yup taking off from the foul line in slo mo lol its sweet.

Next question.....

I have to think of one. If Shaq Diesel wnats to do oen you can bro.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

alright...here's some REAL Heat trivia (bkballer is still responsible for handing out the points)

What was our starting backcourt in our 1st ever game?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> alright...here's some REAL Heat trivia (bkballer is still responsible for handing out the points)
> 
> What was our starting backcourt in our 1st ever game?


Kevin Edwards and Rory Sparrow


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

I dontt know the answear but 30 points is available for this one.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

RoyWilliams said:


> Kevin Edwards and Rory Sparrow


I was going to say that, but I wasnt too sure if Sparrow was or was not one


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think it's Sherman Douglas and Rory Sparrow, but Kevin Edwards might be right....anyone wanna verify it for sure?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I think it's Sherman Douglas and Rory Sparrow, but Kevin Edwards might be right....anyone wanna verify it for sure?


The Heat lost their first NBA game, 111-91, to the Los Angeles Clippers on November 5 before a Miami Arena sellout crowd of 15,008. The starting lineup was Rory Sparrow, Edwards, Seikaly, Pat Cummings, and Thompson.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sparrow and Edwards is right...my fault...

Next Question:

Who has played the most games in a Heat uniform?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Sparrow and Edwards is right...my fault...
> 
> Next Question:
> 
> Who has played the most games in a Heat uniform?


Tim Hardaway?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

hm, good question. Zo


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Go DJ! said:


> hm, good question. Zo


Nope were both wrong.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yep both 'wrong' to Zo and Timmy...

this guy was undrafted out of college


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

eddie jones


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

still wrong...

this is a tougher one, but i figured someone had heard it before. More clues?

Like I said, he was undrafted out of college. He never played for another team besides the Heat, and still is employed by the Heat organization.


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Butler.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Is it Keith Askins. This is a tough one.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Keith Askins


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Askins beats out glen rice by 8 games, even though rice played twice as many minutes.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

So is it Right?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The Future7 was 1st to get it, Keith Askins is the correct answer.

Next Question:

Who was player to become an all-star _while wearing a Heat jersey_?


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

alonzo mourning in 95

Edit: 95-96 season, I hope this doesn't disqualify it.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Glen Rice


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

ya it was rice ia ma pretty sure..


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't think rice ever made it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo was the 1st Heat All-Star.

Next Question:

Who was the original coach of the Miami Heat?


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Zo was the 1st Heat All-Star.
> 
> Next Question:
> 
> Who was the original coach of the Miami Heat?


Ron Rothstein


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hirschmanz said:


> Ron Rothstein


 correct...

Name the former Heat player who was nicknamed "The Pogo Man"


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> correct...
> 
> Name the former Heat player who was nicknamed "The Pogo Man"


Mark Strickland


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Only person I can think of with the nickname pogo is Joe Caldwell


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Mark Strickland is correct.

Name the last Miami Heat player to win Most Improved Player Award?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Ike Austin?


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Yeh he's right


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

correct answer is Ike Austin

Next Question:

This season, we had Shaquille O'Neal, Alonzo Mourning and Christian Laettner (1-2-3 picks in the 92 draft) on our team. Who did we draft in the 92 draft?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Harold Miner


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> Harold Miner


 ding ding ding....correct

We've also had quite a few other players from the 1st rd of that draft play for us over the years, name them...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Laphonso Ellis, Jim Jackson


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> ding ding ding....correct
> 
> We've also had quite a few other players from the 1st rd of that draft play for us over the years, name them...


Weatherspoon


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think that's all of them, u can correct me if i missed one.

Next Question:

Who holds the record for most consecutive games with a 3 pointer in Heat history?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Rafer Alston I think


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

I think Rafer's right for the last one...and Walt Williams (7th pick in 92) played 28 games for us in the 95-96 season.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rafer is correct.

Next Question:

Who was our 1st selection in the draft when we joined the league?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Rony Seikaly


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Go DJ! said:


> Rony Seikaly


 correct, 

Next Question:

The Heat drafted Dwyane Wade #5 in 2003, who was our 2nd round pick that season?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jerome Beasly


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

correct...

What team did the Heat defeat for their 1st ever win?


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> correct...
> 
> What team did the Heat defeat for their 1st ever win?


Clippers


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

was it for their first game this season?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Clippers is correct, our 1st ever win as an organization...

Next Question:

Prior to game 7 of the Pistons series, how many times did the Heat lose a game in which they led going into the 4th quarter?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I think they said somthing about Zo and game 7's, and I think it was something like 3, so Ill go with 3


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

It is 3. Becasse the said i nte begging whoever won had led start of 4rth


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm looking for our season loss total with a 4th qtr lead to start the 4th...


----------

